# My blue bully pup scratching her skin



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone my puppy Bella has been scratching her skin on an off it worries me because seems like it has been getting worse. She will periodically sit there and scratch her sides sometimes other places. She hasn't removed any hair yet. But I want to know what I can do to help her? 
Does she need a certain shampoo or food?
I have her on this food rite now. Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Chicken, Whole Brown Rice & Oatmeal Formula Dog Food

Nutro® Natural Choice® Puppy Chicken, Whole Brown Rice & Oatmeal Formula Dog Food - Food - Dog - PetSmart

Researching other peoples posts I noticed people had said their dogs got skin problems from foods that aren't grain free? I noticed this one has oatmeal in it. 
Any advice on food or something to soothe her skin would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah my girl has a food related allergy and switching to a grain free food solved it.

Anything Grain free should be fine, which food you want to feed depends on your budget and availability.

Smaller locally owned pet shops are more likely to have a bigger choice of grain free foods. But here's PetSmarts grain free list

Dog Food Guide: Grain Free, Organic, Natural Dog Food | PetSmart


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> Yeah my girl has a food related allergy and switching to a grain free food solved it.
> 
> Anything Grain free should be fine, which food you want to feed depends on your budget and availability.
> 
> ...


What food do you feed your girl? And 
How do you feel about Acana food?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

After you make the food switch, eliminate treats as well just to see where the problem actually is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Acana & Orijen is the best quality kibble out there. I just switched my boy to Orijen. Raw is the best for them, but if you can't do raw then this kibble is the way to go

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

PitbullDiva said:


> What food do you feed your girl? And
> How do you feel about Acana food?


I feed 4Health from Tractor Supply. But if I had an unlimited budget I would feed a much higher quality kibble.

I have no first hand experience with Acana, but I believe several members do feed it with great results.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

DieselsMommie said:


> Acana & Orijen is the best quality kibble out there. I just switched my boy to Orijen. Raw is the best for them, but if you can't do raw then this kibble is the way to go
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Which Acana do you think would be best for her? I noticed there was different puppy ones.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I feed the fish formula orijen for what its worth. I like it. Dogs do well on it.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not too familiar with Acana, I know it is the sister company to Orijen. I feed my boy Orijen puppy. I would say go for the Acana puppy formula and then when she's older you can play around to see which formula she likes best. How many puppy formulas do they have? APBT are not large breeds, so your best bet would probably be Acana puppy. Unless they have more formula's of puppy instead of just regular and large breed

I know Ames feeds Acana, she will probably chime in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'm not too familiar with Acana, I know it is the sister company to Orijen. I feed my boy Orijen puppy. I would say go for the Acana puppy formula and then when she's older you can play around to see which formula she likes best. How many puppy formulas do they have? APBT are not large breeds, so your best bet would probably be Acana puppy. Unless they have more formula's of puppy instead of just regular and large breed
> 
> I know Ames feeds Acana, she will probably chime in
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know there is puppy and junior and puppy large breed I believe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I never heard of junior, does it say what age it's for? how old is your pup?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

DieselsMommie said:


> I never heard of junior, does it say what age it's for? how old is your pup?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is 11 weeks old now and weighs about 20lbs

This is the puppy & junior link

Puppy & Junior | Acana

These are the only other two foods for puppy. Small breed and large breed.

http://www.acana.com/products/classics/puppy-large-breed/

And

http://www.acana.com/products/classics/puppy-small-breed/


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You can just feed the regular formulas......


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> You can just feed the regular formulas......


I doesn't look like there is puppy grain free does there?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Both of your pups parents are blue, I have heard that they are more likely to have skin problems if that is the case. I could be wrong though so someone please correct me if I am. I would try a grain free food that's within your budget and see how she does.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> I doesn't look like there is puppy grain free does there?


Orijen puppy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Both of your pups parents are blue, I have heard that they are more likely to have skin problems if that is the case. I could be wrong though so someone please correct me if I am. I would try a grain free food that's within your budget and see how she does.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Youre right. Theyre more susceptible to allergies, and other skin problems.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Acana isn't grain free?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Pitbull diva..... With Acana you can feed any of the regular formulas...


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Most of the time with grain free foods, they are all life stages. So you can safely feed a non puppy formula to a pup. I've been feeding my Bully pup the same grain free food that my adults get.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Which Acana one does anyone recommend?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I HEAR that grasslands is awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Ebar said:


> I HEAR that grasslands is awesome
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is that? Never heard of it.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.acana.com/products/regionals/grasslands/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

